

Microsoft proposal for real time communication on the web - shmerl
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Microsoft-proposal-for-real-time-communication-on-the-web-1662031.html

======
shmerl
One piece from there is especially notable:

 _Microsoft notes that It must also be flexible: there should also be no fixed
ties to specific codecs, media formats or other scenarios._

The story is strangely familiar to video/audio tag mess. Avoiding
specification of required codecs will give companies like MS and Apple their
regular excuse to ignore open codecs. I think W3C needs to dodge this sneaky
trick and put Opus in the standard explicitly. Nothing prevents extending
WebRTC with more codecs beyond the required standard minimum, but enforcing
the least common denominator is a must, to avoid the repeating of complete
failure of ubiquitous video/audio tag. And that standard choice should be an
open royalty free codec.

